# DIY ejuice additives



## kimbo (13/10/14)

http://www.vapersforum.com/showthread.php?47087-DIY-ejuice-additives

*For some reason i can no copy and past*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/10/14)



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (13/10/14)

bitter wizrad sounds good for tobacco juice as i don't like sweet tobacco that much


----------



## Raindance (19/2/17)

Hi, just thought to make the above a bit clearer. I often search for this info so thought to post it here for ease of reference for us all. 

The below extract is at from the following site: https://www.blckvapour.co.za/pages/diy-e-liquid-mixing-101 which contains lots more DIY information. @Richio, I hope you don't mind me posting this extract here.

The following quoted from the above page:

*PART 2*

*Additives & Secret Ingredients*

*AAA Magic Mask *
From Italian makers Flavour Art, AAA Magic Mask (also referred to as MM) adds mouth-feel, while reducing acid perception without modifying pH. It can mellow out sharp notes. Be very careful with this, as it can easily ruin a mix. Add sparingly.
This additive works partially, not by modifying taste, but by modifying your taste perception.

*Acetyl Pyrazine (AP)* 
Acetyl Pyrazine (or AP) usually comes in a 5% solution. It imparts a nutty/baked/bready flavor. Typically used to enhance tobacco flavors or bakery mixes. Use sparingly, 0.2-1% Start by adding 1 drop per 10 ml and add to taste. Too much produces a Frito-taste.
Some find this very difficult to work with, as it can become overpowering very quickly. If you have problems working with it, try putting 2 drops in a 10 ml bottle and fill it up with PG/VG, and work with that the same way.

*Apple Cider Vinegar *
Increases acidity, which helps some flavors to "pop". Usually used in tobacco mixes, whereas lemon juice is used in fruity mixes.
Initally, mixes with ACV appear to have better flavor, but over time tend to have more muted flavors. Some like the effect it has on flavor though, so to counter the muted flavor, you can up the percetage a bit.
Use sparingly. Start with 1 drop per 10 ml and work from there.

*Bitter Wizard* 
Also from Italian makers Flavour Art, Bitter Wizard imparts bitterness, removes sweetness, adds dryness. Usually used in tobacco mixes, but can be useful for more. Add 1 drop per 10 ml, and slowly work upwards as desired.

*Ethyl Maltol (EM)* 
EM is also known as Cotton Candy. Often referred to as a sweetener, though it really isn't. At low percentages, around 0.5-1% it adds body, moisture, and reduces sharp notes. It rounds off the flavors, and brings them out a bit. In other words, it reduces flavor intensity. 1.5-2.5% it significantly reduces flavor intensity. After vaping liquids with very high EM-content, many experience a distinct loss of flavor in anything else you vape, for an hour or more.
Around 8-10%, it gives off a distinct burned sugar/cotton candy flavor, but without the sweetness of real cotton candy.

*Vanillin* 
Vanillin is a sweetener too, it also adds a vanilla-note in your mixes. Like EM it is usually dissovled in VG or PG; use one part vanillin and 9 parts dillutant.
Used like EM, add 1-2 drops per 10 ml, and add more to taste. Normal range is 0.5-2%.

*Koolada* 
Menthyl methyl lactate, also known as Koolada is usually in a 10% solution. If you like the cooling effect that menthol has, but don't want the actual flavor, Koolada adds that cooling effect of menthol but without the flavor. Use sparingly around 0.5-4%

*Lemon Juice* 
Increaces acidity. Used to enhance fruity flavors and give it "that something extra". Typical dosage: 1-2 drops per 5 ml liquid.
Initally, mixes with lemon juice appear to have better flavor, but over time tend to have more muted flavors.

*Malic Acid/ Sour*
Typically in a 20% solution. It adds a sour note. At 1-2 drops per 10 ml liquid, it tends to enhance (to "pop") fruity flavors.
At larger percentages it makes a "sour candy"-effect.

*Malic and Citric Acid/ Tart & Sour* 
Usually called "Tart & Sour", is used the same way as Malic Acid, to make fruit flavors "pop". Dosage is also similar at 1-2 drops per 10 ml liquid. Higher percentages will impart a Jolly Rancher-like effect.
I would use malic acid instead of citric acid.

*Menthol *
Use this ingredient in small quantities to give you that refreshing menthol effect on your throat, It's normally sold pre mixed in pg or you can buy menthol crystals & make your own menthol liquid from the crystals. The easiest way is to grind the crystals up real fine, then fill a bottle half full (or just under), and then add your PG or VG. Shake vigoriously. Warm water bath may help dissolve it. If you use VG you will not be able to dissolve as much as with PG.

*Saline *
Saline, or saline solution, is medical grade distilled water with salt (NaCL). It's typically used in tobacco or bakery-flavors, and adds body and enhances flavors. Just like salt in foods  It may add a salty note to your liquid
It can be used in all flavors to enhance flavor and add moistness, test it a bit before making a big batch.
It reduces the mouth/sinus/throat-dehydration caused by VG and PG.
If you add distilled water, vodka or PGA to dillute your juice, you can try substituting it with saline. A good pointer could be that flavoring and saline should amount to 20-25% of your total volume. Though some just add 3% saline to their mixes, perhaps a bit more if you are heavy on the VG.
The medical stuff usually comes in 0.5-0.9%. Nasal cleaner for babies will do the trick also.

*Smooth *
Smooth mellows out harsh edges of flavors, softens the high notes and provides mouthfeel, while boosting the background notes.
This additive works partially, not by modifying taste, but by modifying your taste perception.

*Sweetener* 
There are several types of sweeteners out there. The most common type is sucralose (like Sweetener (TPA)). There are also several types of Stevia-based sweeteners (which should be more healthy). They are mostly used in fruits, candy, and bakery flavors, and like EM a little (typically 1-2 drops per 10 ml) enhances flavors, while a bit more, like 1% and above, will add sweetness.
Marshmallow by The Perfumer's Apprentice is used like EM, for adding moistness and sweetness.
Molasses by The Perfumer's Apprentice imparts sweetness and a spicy note.
Brown Sugar Extra by The Perfumer's Apprentice adds sweetness.
Most sweeteners brightens other flavors, and it's a good idea to start small.

Flavors known to add extra throat hit:
*Horchata 
Most cinnamon flavors
Ecto Cooler
Flavors that use capsaicin (the strong component of chilies).
Menthols *

_Source: e-liquidrecipes.com, ecf forum Credit: e-liquidrecipes.com, ecf _

_The views expressed above are just guidelines. We take no responsibility for any harm/ liability which arises from the above. Use this information at your own risk
_
Hope you find it useful.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 4


----------

